# Intel vs AMD Comparison Chart



## AyeYo

Intel > AMD

Chart complete. norly


----------



## aznricer112

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Intel > AMD

Chart complete. norly

haha. i know a lot of people would disagree, when speaking in terms of prices







erformance ratio and so-on.


----------



## Leon777

Depends on what you wonna do realy, and what do you wnat benchmarks or? :S


----------



## AyeYo

But that's just the thing, there's so many aspects to compare that I don't think a two axis chart is going to cut it. Then you have to ask, "better at what"? The AMD may be the better choice for games, but the Intel may be the better choice for encoding, etc.

If you can make a chart, more power to you. Maybe try going through anandtech's test bench and comparing CPU's for awhile. I think it'd be a good starting place.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Well AMD offers mere preferments for the price, while Intel has faster processor but cost mere, so generally Intel is better. but when it cums to price AMD better
so AMD better for a budget and low end pc
and Intel is better for non-budget high end pc
not saying that AMD is bad but not as fast as Intel
but when price cums into play AMD is just as good


----------



## aznricer112

well, i know there are a lot of factors that determine speed. however, my point wasn't to make a chart that flatout says intel is faster than AMD or the other way around.

I wanted to make a chart so that people can see where each processor falls on a hierarchy, to an extent. perhaps i can make price a factor, as well. this is going to be an estimate, obviously.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Intel > AMD

Chart complete. norly

That was the other way around 6 years ago, hehe.

But here, http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?b=2&c=1


----------



## aznricer112

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 
That was the other way around 6 years ago, hehe.

But here, http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?b=2&c=1

wow awesome, thanks for this! +rep


----------



## Arkuatic

The intel i5 750 outperforms x4 965 in most cases and atm costs less than the 965..however of course the 750 would lose in cases where it lacks HT. In terms of gaming i'd say the i5 is better for price-performance than the 965 but in cases of video editing etc the 965 would be ahead by a bit but then again if your profession/hobby involves video stuff you'd probably be interested in top performing processors such as the 920/930 or extreme processors.

http://anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/sho...px?i=3763&p=12
some benchmarks on the top processors for ya.


----------



## aznricer112

thank you!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznricer112* 
well, i know there are a lot of factors that determine speed. however, my point wasn't to make a chart that flatout says intel is faster than AMD or the other way around.

I wanted to make a chart so that people can see where each processor falls on a hierarchy, to an extent. perhaps i can make price a factor, as well. this is going to be an estimate, obviously.

I would simply leave price out for your own sanity. People can decide that on their own. Just give some absolute comparisons of equality. Price is going to throw things into the horrific land of subjectivity, and this will turn into a fanboi bash-fest.


----------



## aznricer112

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
I would simply leave price out for your own sanity. People can decide that on their own. Just give some absolute comparisons of equality. Price is going to throw things into the horrific land of subjectivity, and this will turn into a fanboi bash-fest.









good point. i will leave the prices out


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arkuatic* 
The intel i5 750 outperforms x4 965 in most cases and atm costs less than the 965..however of course the 750 would lose in cases where it lacks HT. In terms of gaming i'd say the i5 is better for price-performance than the 965 but in cases of video editing etc the 965 would be ahead by a bit but then again if your profession/hobby involves video stuff you'd probably be interested in top performing processors such as the 920/930 or extreme processors.

http://anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/sho...px?i=3763&p=12
some benchmarks on the top processors for ya.

The intel platform is generally much more expensive than AMD.

If u pay 500$ for a intel mainboard and i5 cpu,
compared to 300$ for an AMD board and phII 965...
well, it must be about 40% faster to balance it.

My point is: Price is the key factor here, especially for overclockers.

Price/performance.

Getting a direct overall performance chart is virtually impossible:/


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
The intel platform is generally much more expensive than AMD.

If u pay 500$ for a intel mainboard and i5 cpu,
compared to 300$ for an AMD board and phII 965...
well, it must be about 40% faster to balance it.

My point is: Price is the key factor here, especially for overclockers.

Price/performance.

*Getting a direct overall performance chart is virtually impossible*:/

Which is exactly why price must be left out. Price is a personal _choice_. An i7 920 outperforming a PII 975 is _fact_. You leave it to the people reading the chart to decide if the price difference is worth it.


----------



## Ackmanc

here is tom's heirarchy chart, puts em side by side
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...pu,2570-7.html

well for gaming at least, also, article gives you best cpu for $ as well. They update this monthly.


----------



## roxxphatcox

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2...-CPU,1398.html

weee, its a chart


----------



## pravius

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/

Best chart of them all... muahahahah


----------



## aznricer112

wow thank you all!


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Which is exactly why price must be left out. Price is a personal _choice_. An i7 920 outperforming a PII 975 is _fact_. You leave it to the people reading the chart to decide if the price difference is worth it.

975?? thats out?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Phenom II 965 is about the performance of an i7 920, slightly slower.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
975?? thats out?

Fat fingered it. I meant 965.


----------



## Dylan33p

ahhh thought so but sometimes i miss a lot of the new releases


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznricer112*


Hi all,

I was searching the forums on a topic like this, but had no luck.

I was interested in putting together a list of processors that show how they compare to each other.

Some may be purely intel fans, and thus, not really understand AMD sockets and processors. This chart may be a quick reference guide and help both the change from intel to amd and vice versa.

Here is an example of what I am trying to do (this might be true):

intel core i7 975 is equal to:
AMD Phenom X4 II 975

Pretty much, I want this chart to say: AMD's equivalent to Intel's (insert processor here) is....


haha, Intel > Amd at everything but cost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Phenom II 965 is about the performance of an i7 920, slightly slower.


Any i7 is gona be faster then current amd, HT makes them leet. now if amd has a 8 thread (or 12 thread like the new i7) they could compair, but they just don't.


----------



## RoyWeatherby

I agree there ought to be a chart that shows

i3 - 2100 vs AMD equivalent

with a chart that each does Temperatures Idle, at Load Benchmark for each one side by side then move on to the next i3 then i5 then i7 top to bottom for each.

To say Intel > AMD is more opinion than a chart showing side by side to get to the end of the argument once and for all.

If Intel is a space heater and cannot be Air cooled with the top of the line after market air cooler than it would be shown in the chart.
If AMD is a space heater and cannot be Air cooled and can only ever be Liquid cooled or the house catches fire for anyone attempting to simply Air cool under load for whatever processor than flat out say it.

Both sides of the argument are great at saying Intel #1 AMD #1 or whatever but there is too much vague information out there that base their scores on benchmarks using configurations that will only favour one over the other.

Half the time online when looking for information I swear I'm dealing with the PR departments from Intel and AMD when looking through each company than getting the truth. The fan boys from both sides aren't helping matters with statements of AMD > Intel and Intel > AMD.

People will counter saying it depends on what your planning on using the computer for....
Why it would be key to give accurate comparisons to processors that are equivalent to the other side.

Reason for having that is anyone who will buy an i3-2100 and be looking at the equivalent AMD processor to the i3-2100 is only doing so because they aren't going to be doing the same things as someone wanting a comparison to the i7-4690x vs AMD equivalent.

So it will already be determined what they will be doing with the computer based on where in the chart they are looking at. Instead of side stepping the question too many times I read depends on what you want to do with the system.

if the i3 - 2100 is better than the AMD equivalent then tell me the reasons why or if the AMD equivalent is better than the i3 - 2100 also tell the public why would be nice to see a chart like that across every single product out there. Be nice to see facts speak for themselves vs any Loyalty to one company of the other be the only thing available.

One review showed how the Core i5 3570k vs FX-8350 and was very in depth. Turns out if your looking for a space heater in winter to warm a room use the FX-8350 it'll warm up the place in a hurry over the i5-3570k.

Had the i5-3570k given off more heat than the FX-8350 I would want to know that as well. or for any i3 or i5 or i7 chip compared to AMD processors.

In summer being on the south side of the house where the heat warms up the place as it is in California I don't like any company who don't have a handle on excessive heating.

I read a product needing a liquid cooler to be shipped with it because top of the line after market air cooling couldn't handle it and be 'safe' @_o side by side with a comparable product from the other company would be nice to know they too have the same issues with cooling or... not.


----------



## MoGTy

Budget overclocking - AMD, power efficiency - Intel, raw power - Intel, non-budget overclocking - Intel, low-end - mostly Intel. APUs - AMD.


----------

